# Wings



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

was just wonderin if anyone had any wings for me, just got a new Brittany and its time to start


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Stop in to a local game farm and ask if they have any around from cleaning. That's what I did when I got my pup and they gave me 10 or so free of charge. Where abouts you located?


----------



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

Way up in Canada. New Brunswick to be exact


----------

